# Aristos or RC's



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey there gang, the lady now owns an 03 Red 225 TT!! Very excited and got a great deal on the car with only 25,xxx miles on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. She loves the car, just loves it, but isn't too happy with the 7 spoke 18" wheels. Well being the owner of an 05 GLI, the lady has become fond of my BBS RC's along with the Aristos off the 20th GTI. She's pretty set on keeping the wheels along the lines with something factory, so she and I need your help on deciding what would look better if she really decided to go with this setup?
Also throw out some other options that would look good on her ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i think rc's look good on tt's....as a matter of fact the michelin tire poster has a papaya orange tt with rc's


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Nice!! I think RC's will look better as well. I'd honestly like to get her car on some koni's and RC's....that will look sweet!!


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

its a hard choice, i think either would look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the price is going to be very similar.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_its a hard choice, i think either would look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the price is going to be very similar.

Yeah, need to track down a set, not too happy with the price on used RC's so far


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

welcome to the tt forum.sounds like you have a woman with great taste.rc's are an awesome wheel-i think they would be best on a red tt if they were powdercoated gold though.just my opinion, i hope it all works out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

theres someon on the MK4 fourms that parts out a bunch of Vws and I think they allways have both of those, When i was looking to buy wheels they said $1000 for either w/tires in brand new perfect condition. I dont remember his name but try searching.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (conman4287)*

check offsets! the TT offset is less than the VW = tucked in wheels. you may end up just getting a set of H&R spacers and fixing it that way though.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone have pics with rc or aristo's on?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*

here is the picture of the tt i mentioned earlier. it was bf goodrich tires, sorry
http://www.ttstuff.com/Merchan...G-ATT


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Hey thanks for all the input guys and thank you for the picture. Its now official if you will: the lady wants RC's for the TT. 
With regards to offsets, we've looked into this already and yes I think a set of H&R spacers with the appropriate bolts will make them fit nicely. I'm not too keen on spacers but she won't ever take this car to a track, just daily drive and maintain







The cool thing is her tires are brand new and they are the same as mine (225/40/18's) so hunting down a set of wheels should be pretty simple and cost less (obviously).
Now my only fear is waking up on the weekend and finding her 7 spoke TT wheels on my car







. The lady is very capable of changing out wheels and tires











_Modified by vwglinut at 4:09 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

I like those OEM wheels. Just space them out and lower the car.
I also saw an Amulet with A8 rims that looked incredible. They are heavy as crap though...


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (PassaTT)*

Thought I would add this for future reference for anyone:
This is a pic of a TT with the Aristos I found on here.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (verustung)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

BBS CH's look AWESOME on red TT's IMO. I know meem has a set but I haven't seen any pics of his car with them on it. They're cheaper than most other BBS models too.
I can't find a pic of a TT with them atm, but to give you an idea, here's a GTI:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

glad you brought this up. i was also thinking of going with some GLI RCs but had no idea if this would work or not.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

I would go with these...whoever decides to put a set of these bad boys on their TT has hella taste.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

I'd much rather roll rusted steelies


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

HAHA but for real these look good


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_glad you brought this up. i was also thinking of going with some GLI RCs but had no idea if this would work or not.


They'll bolt right up, our TT's have the same 5x100 pattern as the MK4 GLI's. My fiance wants to take my RC's and put them on the TT. I told her i'd be happy to do so but she can't keep them...we'd have to get her her own set








I do like those BBS CH's too! They do look good on RED but I wonder how much they go for these days ($$$$) ?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_HAHA but for real these look good

















Ohhhh yeah, twists on a TT ...hmmmmm


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I'm voting for Aristos
I think she'll like having the car 
dropped instead though...
it makes much more of a diff
than a new set of rollers.


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (exboy99)*

heres my tt with BBS RC and 12 mm spacers.








Also it has the Audi centercaps, i bought the wheels from a guy here.
They are 18x8 , the ones from gli are 18x7.5


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BoschSEMO)*

no aristos...they are way too heavy...and every 20th and R32 has them





























how about some BBS CHs, RSGTs, RGRs, etc.....


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_no aristos...they are way too heavy...and every 20th and R32 has them





























how about some BBS CHs, RSGTs, RGRs, etc.....






























You're right Morio ... I forget how many times we talked about that over some














..... Lauren just likes the design of the Aristos but she also really likes BBS wheels. CH's would be pretty sweet! Maybe I need to start hunting a set down b/c I'd rather not spend too much on wheels at this point in time. 
Thank you guys for posting up your cars, it helps give the lady a better idea of what we'll go with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Id say Rc's are better than artistos. Ck's would look good, but Damn! those Twists looks soooo good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are the best looking wheels i have seen on the TT. definently wouldent help the old people who allready think my TT is a porche.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_Id say Rc's are better than artistos. Ck's would look good, but Damn! those Twists looks soooo good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are the best looking wheels i have seen on the TT. definently wouldent help the old people who allready think my TT is a porche. 









yeah not to get off subject too much but I had a older guy ask me what year my BMW was







...he was reffering to my GLI .... and when he realized it was a VW he just looked at me with shock,


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

This is what I have...My buddy has a 337 with RC's and I really like those but at the same time I had to have something with lip so this is the closest I found to RC's w/ lip.








(not my TT but same wheels) 19" Axis Supermesh 8.5 front 9.5 rear


_Modified by turbott920 at 2:31 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Holy crap, what front bumper is that? It looks awesome, like what a Mk1 TT-RS would have looked like


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (vwglinut)*

heres a photoshop of RC's on a red TT. also some shots of nice BBS wheels on red cars.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (BoschSEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoschSEMO* »_heres my tt with BBS RC and 12 mm spacers.

Also it has the Audi centercaps, i bought the wheels from a guy here.
They are 18x8 , the ones from gli are 18x7.5

lets see some more pix of this one


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

I found out the BBS RC Gli are 18x7.5 and have a different color.
The rest bbs RC or the tt are 18x8 and have a darker tint.
Plus the offset is different for the GLi to look correct you need spacers


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_heres a photoshop of RC's on a red TT. also some shots of nice BBS wheels on red cars.

Nice BBS's on red TT = meem's car







, but the LM's way out of the price league of the RC. 

_Quote »_Holy crap, what front bumper is that? It looks awesome, like what a Mk1 TT-RS would have looked like

Funny you should say that, since it's called the RS lip







It's $300, that car has some splitter underneath it though which seems to complement it nicely.
Pic I took of a car with it at waterfest:








Didn't seem to fit too well though. It's one of those where you chop off the original lip.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Aristos or RC's (Murderface)*

Nice, nice. I'd love that lip, but too bad I'd probably scrape it on every driveway (hell, I'd probably manage to scrape a pothole on Chicago roads







)


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (BoschSEMO)*

The finish on the GLi Rc's is painted, the 337 RC's are shot peened. I think the 337 RC's look way better.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_The finish on the GLi Rc's is painted, the 337 RC's are shot peened. I think the 337 RC's look way better.

You are correct, and now having 56K miles on my RC's I'd much rather have the 337's RC finish. Clay barring RC's is no fun








Thanks for the photoshop work and post ups. It has really helped out my lady get an idea of what its going to look like. Aristos and that style in general are out for sure....but BBS (RC's,LM's,CH's,etc) and the Porche (twist) wheels are now what she has narrowed it down too. Kinda extreme i'm sure some of you are thinking, but its what she likes







.
Obviously cost is going to hinder the final selection but just this morning as we were having coffee talking about the TT in general (still being rebuilt in the shop ) the whole wheel topic came up again. When the car is finally back (about another 5 weeks or so) we'll get serious about wheels.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

For your referance. The offset of the Arristos is 38 and the weight is 21pds.The stock offset for the TT is 32. There not that heavy and are for sure lighter than those 7 spokers on your car now. Also make sure the when looking for Arristos they are in fact Arristos. VW sourced two different Mfgr's for the wheels. Look for the O.Z. stamp inside the wheel. The other brand is ? I can't remember but they are slightly heavier.And they typically came on the 20th anniversity car. The R32 got the O.Z. wheels. When I purchased mine I weighed them over my stock 17's (fat 5's) which were around 18-19pds. Either way you'll be happy. The Aristo's give the TT that O.E. factory race look. Almost all Audi's that race from the Factory use that cut of a wheel. Good luck


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

Oh and my spelling sucks. I meant "Aristos" My bad.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (timmyc)*

^^^ Thanks for your input on the Aristos. We're still going to stay away from them and pursue a set of BBS' ....finding a set of twists is going to be quite a challenge and the lady is starting to lean more toward BBS anyways...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_finding a set of twists is going to be quite a challenge
















Dude go for the twists you can definitly find them
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3634208
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3539993
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3554084
Just search "twist" or "twists" and try to go for staggered those are extra hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can always powdercoat or put a different finish in the future.


_Modified by turbott920 at 4:11 PM 1-28-2008_


----------

